# what am I gonna do! unexpected pairing



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

well I put my recovered feral "spirit" in with my two crippled rescues...I thought he was a male...turns out I was right...but it wasn't HIM that went "a courting"....my young female feral Spots instantly fell in love and has been ...well....wow.

I was planning on releasing Spirit in the spring, but now that hes bonded with my cripple girl (and shes super tame) would it be cruel to separate them...they might even hatch a baby at this rate. I ran out and got a nest box since she was trying to nest on the floor.

 this is my first time in this situation!

also for fun I made my first you tube video! of them...have a laugh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v7TQ-aKUH4


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

psychopomp said:


> well I put my recovered feral "spirit" in with my two crippled rescues...I thought he was a male...turns out I was right...but it wasn't HIM that went "a courting"....my young female feral Spots instantly fell in love and has been ...well....wow.
> 
> I was planning on releasing Spirit in the spring, but now that hes bonded with my cripple girl (and shes super tame) would it be cruel to separate them...they might even hatch a baby at this rate. I ran out and got a nest box since she was trying to nest on the floor.
> 
> ...


sounds like you have a new pigeon...if you want babies you can let them hatch if you have room and want them...otherwise you can use wooden eggs. he should be happy if he has a mate and has all the comforts of home... I would treat for canker before babies...if he was a lone feral then I would think he would need to be released back to his flock. but love is love.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very cute. They will be just as happy with eggs to tend and once they don't hatch...that is if you replace them with wooden ones, they will do it over and over again.
Once you let the hatching start, it can get easily out of hand with too many and what to do with them all. Any oops's you can let go with a feral flock but we all know how difficult life is for a feral Pigeon.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

hmmmmmm! I dont know if he had a mate or not back at his flock....hes a fairly streetwise feral. although hes accepting of his role as nest mate....its almost as if the female was so lonely for a mate she went crazy when a male was put in the cage???

if I did let an egg hatch, I would likely keep it as a tame pet but not of course allowed uncontrolled reproduction....

I will probably be asking a million questions now!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

psychopomp said:


> hmmmmmm! I dont know if he had a mate or not back at his flock....hes a fairly streetwise feral. although hes accepting of his role as nest mate....its almost as if the female was so lonely for a mate she went crazy when a male was put in the cage???
> 
> if I did let an egg hatch, I would likely keep it as a tame pet but not of course allowed uncontrolled reproduction....
> 
> I will probably be asking a million questions now!


the resourse section of this site is choc full of info....happy reading!...and of course no question is a silly question.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

psychopomp said:


> hmmmmmm! I dont know if he had a mate or not back at his flock....hes a fairly streetwise feral. although hes accepting of his role as nest mate....its almost as if the female was so lonely for a mate she went crazy when a male was put in the cage???
> 
> if I did let an egg hatch, I would likely keep it as a tame pet but not of course allowed uncontrolled reproduction....
> 
> I will probably be asking a million questions now!


Don't know how long you've had this bird, but if it's been more than a few days, and it sound like it has, even if he did have a mate, you can be sure that she has moved on by now. I wouldn't worry about what "was", but worry about the here and now. That's what the pigeons do after all.  They don't worry about what happened yesterday and they sure don't worry about tomorrow. Just one day at a time. If he's happy now, then keep him that way. If at some point he becomes restless and doesn't seem happy, then let him go. That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute video and it definitely looks like both of them got seriously bitten by the love bug! 

Terry


----------

